
Down with the tool fetish - robin_reala
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2016/10/down_with_the_t.html
======
keyle
"The web development community has gone off the rails. It must be restored to
sanity."

Amen. Wait, they still want their data-binding, state maintained UIs done
yesterday. Right, let's stick with React then.

